# Cheap mp3 player



## starl (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm looking to get a small, inexpensive mp3 player - one of the $100 or less ones.
anyone have one? ones they like? dislike?
I'm really interested in the displays, controls, software options - can you see the song your playing, does it use playlists

absolutely not interested in the larger ones - already got a few. Only interested in those tiny palm size ones that cost around $100 or less.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi
I've got a Creative MuVo TX FM MP3 player and it is fantastic.  You plug it into the USB port to copy songs across, the battery life is good (I use rechargable batteries), it includes an FM radio receiver (reception is ok, not brilliant), it has a good LCD screen (that shows what is playing etc), the sound quality is good and the buttons are a decent size and are seldomly pressed by mistake.  The one time I had an issue I found their support forum, found a relevant thread, downloaded the firmware upgrade and I was up and running 2 minutes later.  I haven't tried using playlists (yet) so can't comment on that.  For the price it does the job and I recommend it.

Click here to see the product
A


----------



## starl (Apr 9, 2006)

now that's cute! just about what I was looking for - and 1gb for $100 is what I was figuring.

thanks


----------



## Cbrine (Apr 11, 2006)

I picked up a 256meg cheapy job from Best Buy, and it works great.  Holds about 50 songs(without extra compression).  The great thing about it is that it is a tiny little thing.  It's about $80 Canadian.  Biggest Issue was the Chinese Instructions..... What a pain.  It doesn't support play lists, but does have a screen display for the MP3 tags.

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0926INGFS10056034&catid=22576


----------

